# Hoby boy turned 3 on the 14th



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hoby Boy, you are three years on
It did not seem that time has passed so long

From a fluffy ball with flipped over ears
you grew strong and bright in just a few years

Molded and shaped with no desire to escape,
you have found your way right through life's red tape

Down path and trail you are with me close,
as though it was prescribed like a medical dose

No matter where you are or what the tease
I can only think from your actions how well I am pleased

So Happy Birthday Hoby Boy,
We will take you out to some of your favorite places,
follow the road through the woods to the lake,
then out to the fields with wide open spaces


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday handsome!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hoby!! What a handsome boy :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd birthday Hoby. Loved you birthday poem. You look ready to go in your pictures handsome boy.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such a handsome boy!! Loved the poem!!


:birthday:


Happy 3rd Birthday Hoby!! Enjoy all the spoiling coming your way!! :smile2:


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Hoby!!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hoby!!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday, sweet boy, you sure are handsome! And in honor of your birthday poem, I am going to add:

"I hope you got a piece of steak
Made into a birthday cake!!!"


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Hoby!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

"I hope you got a piece of steak
Made into a birthday cake!!!"[/QUOTE]

Hoby got a Surf'n Turf, made up of a chunk of Filet Mignon and a slice of Salmon, with a light sprinkle of Nupro powder. He was smackin his gums while he waited. Thanks for lookin in everybody.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

HOBY said:


> "I hope you got a piece of steak
> Made into a birthday cake!!!"


Hoby got a Surf'n Turf, made up of a chunk of Filet Mignon and a slice of Salmon, with a light sprinkle of Nupro powder. He was smackin his gums while he waited. Thanks for lookin in everybody.[/QUOTE]

Sounds yummy! I bet he was a happy boy!


----------

